# Traum Insel-Welt selber programmieren/erstellen?



## noctis_61 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo PCGH User,

ich kam bei meiner letzten Urlaubsreise auf die Idee meine
eigene Insel nach Hause mitzunehmen bzw. auf dem Rechner mitzunehmen.

Daher suche ich Programme oder Spiele wie z.B. Minecraft  wo ich mir meine
eigene kleine Welt aufbauen kann.
Jedoch nicht in Viereckformat, eher hochauflösend und „realitätsgetreu“


Ich dachte an Location wie kleine Insel wo ich
selber die Höhe der Berge, den Fluss des Wasserfalls
und den Strand mit Palmen bepflanzen kann.
Oder aber auch geheime Höhlen,
atemberaubende Aussichtsplattformen

Wer Assassins Creed Black Flag kennt.
Und sich die Insel dort einige Insel angesehen hat,
weiß so ziemlich genau was ich möchte.


Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig erklären was ich meine.

Wenn nicht kann ich es nochmal genauer erklären.



Gibt es solche fertige Programme?

Oder muss ich alles von Grund auf selber basteln mit meinen
ziemlich mangelhaften IT-Kenntnissen.



Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten.


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2014)

Evtl. mit der Cryengine? CRYENGINE on Steam kannst Du Dir ja mal ansehen, ist allerdings kostenpflichtig und wahrscheinlich nicht "mal eben so" zu lernen.


----------



## noctis_61 (9. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Evtl. mit der Cryengine? CRYENGINE on Steam kannst Du Dir ja mal ansehen, ist allerdings kostenpflichtig und wahrscheinlich nicht "mal eben so" zu lernen.



Ganz genau dasselbe hatte ich auch im Sinn  ob du glaubst oder nicht ^^.

Aber dafür bin ich denke ich eher weniger geeignet. 

Trotzdem Vielen Dank für deine Antwort


----------



## Crysis nerd (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab früher tatsächlich auch Tage damit verbracht mir ein schönes Urlaubsparadies als Crysis Level zu basteln. Also ich denke sowas wie die CryEngine ist tatsächlich eine der besten Möglichkeiten. Und ich habe damals nur den Editor genutzt, der bei Crysis sowieso dabei war. Und meines Wissens nach ist der Editor immer noch kostenlos und die CryEngine für Studenten mindestens auch. Kannste ja  mal probieren.
Sonst eventuell Unity, da sollte sowas auch recht schnell gehen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären Modellierungsprogramme, wie Blender. Aber das wird dich viel mehr Zeit kosten, unter anderem, weil es dort keine fertigen Palmen gibt


----------



## noctis_61 (9. Dezember 2014)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ich hab früher tatsächlich auch Tage damit verbracht mir ein schönes Urlaubsparadies als Crysis Level zu basteln. Also ich denke sowas wie die CryEngine ist tatsächlich eine der besten Möglichkeiten. Und ich habe damals nur den Editor genutzt, der bei Crysis sowieso dabei war. Und meines Wissens nach ist der Editor immer noch kostenlos und die CryEngine für Studenten mindestens auch. Kannste ja  mal probieren.
> Sonst eventuell Unity, da sollte sowas auch recht schnell gehen.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wären Modellierungsprogramme, wie Blender. Aber das wird dich viel mehr Zeit kosten, unter anderem, weil es dort keine fertigen Palmen gibt



Ist das nicht unser aller Traum einne eigene Insel 

Nun. Du sagst ich sollte mich mit CryEngine anfreunden?
Ich denke ich lade mal die Demo runter die ich gerade endeckt habe.

Ich bin Student. 
Was muss ich tun damit ich das kostenlos bekomme?
Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?

Was meinst du mit Unity? ist das ein Programm?


Hmm... Blender ich schaue dort mal rein Danke Sehr.


Vielen Dank habt mir tatsächlich weitergeholfen.
Macht nur weiter so


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2014)

Das größte Problem was du haben wirst in richtigen GameEngines (wie der CryEngine, Unity, UE4, etc) ist das fehlen der models und assets für deine Insel. Deshalb rate ich dir auch davon ab, überlass das besser den Profis. 

Du kannst dir allerdings mal den Level Editor vom ersten Crysis / Crysis Wars anschauen, da sollte viel für dein Szenario zu finden sein.


PS: Blender ist ein Programm zum 3D Modelling, inkl game engine und animation framework. Open Source und absolut Anfänger unfreundlich.


----------



## Crysis nerd (10. Dezember 2014)

Also ich meinte auch nicht wirklich die komplette CryEngine sondern nur der beigelegte LevelEdtior. Und da sind schon einige Model für eine schöne Insel vorhanden, immerhin spielt Crysis ja auch auf einer schönen Insel 
Tatsächlich ist es aber natürlich so, dass irgendwann die Models ausgehen. Wenn man zu dem Punkt kommt, kann man sich an Blender versuchen. Hier wurde nun schon schlecht über Blender geredet  Die Bedienung ist tatsächlich in den letzten Jahren einfacher geworden, gerade was den Einstieg angeht. Und OpenSource würde ich auf jeden Fall als Vorteil sehen  
Blender ist ein wenig wie der Editor "vi": Man kann extrem schnell arbeiten, wenn man alle Tastenkombinationen im Kopf hat. Und wenn man es drauf hat, dann geht alles zack-zack-zack. Letztendlich brauchen alle Modellierungsprogramme eine Menge Einarbeitungszeit. Wirklich schlecht ist wohl keins, wenn man sich die großen mal anschaut. Also 3DS Max ist jetzt für Studenten auch kostenlos zu erhalten (students.autodesk.com), aber ich würde trotzdem mit Blender anfangen, wenn du mit dem Modellieren anfängst.
Aber erstmal wird dir der LevelEditor reichen.

Wie man die CryEngine (bzw. du brauchst nur den Editor) bekommt, weiß ich gerade nicht. Da müsstest du einfach mal googeln. Unity ist ebenfalls eine Spieleengine, von der es eine komplett kostenlose Version gibt. Ich mag Unity aber nicht...


----------



## dj_the_one (10. Dezember 2014)

Far cry 3 Editor wäre auch noch zu nennen.


----------



## noctis_61 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hey Danke für die Antworten 

Ich habe bei Chip jetzt die CryEngine 3 SDK heruntergeladen und mal bisschen reingestöbert. (CryEngine 3 SDK - Download - CHIP)

Lustigerweise habe ich einen Youtuber entdeckt, der genau wie ich eine Insel gestalten möchte.
mit der oben genannten CryEngine 3.

Leider gibt es hierzu nur zwei Videos. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA5cH9GeG-E&list=UUTDTUkOnCoG_WCQPJDmn8CQ

Aber insgesamt gesehen. Gefällt mir das Handling schon sehr gut.
Ist halt nur ein wenig Gewöhnungsprozess bis man wirklich etwas erstellen kann was einer Trauminsel ähnelt 

@Leandros 
Danke für die Tipps.
Aber ich möchte es nicht den Profis überlassen  
möchte bisschen rum werkeln. Alleine die Vorstellung von einer eigenen Insel macht mir schon gute Laune.

@dj_the_one 
Der Far Cry 3 Editor sieht echt nice aus! Danke für den Tipp. !!




Was ich noch fragen wollte.

1. Gibt es so etwas wie Schablonen Insel, sodass ich nicht alles von grund- auf neu erstellen muss.


2. Gibt es auch eine Assassins Creed: Black Flag Editor?


----------



## Crysis nerd (10. Dezember 2014)

noctis_61 schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen wollte.
> 
> 1. Gibt es so etwas wie Schablonen Insel, sodass ich nicht alles von grund- auf neu erstellen muss.
> 
> 2. Gibt es auch eine Assassins Creed: Black Flag Editor?



1. Beim Crysis-Editor nicht wirklich. Du kannst natürlich fertige Level (von Crysis oder von anderen Nutzern) laden und dir das mal angucken. Die haben nur sehr viele Gameplay- und Logikelemente, die das Level sehr unübersichtlich machen. Wenn du dann selber anfängst, kannst du aber auch schon was hinbekommen.. Erstmal ein grobes Gelände machen und dann immer feiner alles definieren.

2. Google?  Ich weiß es nicht, aber bezweifel es. Wie ich die ersten AC Teile kenne, sind es sehr weitläufige Spielwelten, bei denen es nicht wirklich Sinn macht groß anzubauen. Aber wie gesagt: Sonst einfach Googlen.


----------

